# OFFICIAL Lets Have a (Betta) Fish Contest! Ends 7/15/12 or a little later



## Whittni

Who Has The Best Show Betta (and others) of Summer 2012?
Read and Enter Below To Find Out! Visit HERE for discussion thread and a favorite color betta poll.









A Big Thanks To Photobucket For the picture above. NOTE: BETTAFISH.COM IS NOT AN ACTUAL HOST OF THIS CONTEST.

*To Enter:*
Fill Out the Form Below and Upload your best picture(s) of your Betta Fish posing or being normal, as if they were at a real live fish show.

Name: (If Applicable)
Age: 
Breed/coloration(s): 
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): 
Picture(s):

Please comply with all Bettafish.com Rules, mixed breeds/colorations allowed, You may enter as many as you'd like, the fish don't have to be show quality, this is a for fun contest where betta owners can show off their pets.


*Prizes:*
Bragging Rights For the Most Part, Portraits if artists would like to volunteer, or donated prizes (see below) but their will be the following things being judged: (PM Whittni if you'd like to donate a prize or do portraits) There will be a printable banner to winners and participants.


Males, Fry and Females are judged separately in the categories listed below: 
..BEST OF SHOW
..RESERVE BEST OF SHOW

...BEST OF VARIERTY
...RESERVE BEST OF VARIETY

...MOST COLORFUL
...RESERVE MOST COLROFUL



*DONATED PRIZES:* (For the Winners)
A Huge Thanks to ... Anyone who donates a prize like an edited pic.
• littlegreen
• ninjafish
• Sincerely
• And Possibly Others, like my donated art skills for your printable participation and winning awards. 


*Judges: *(Up to 6, well 7 Judges)
• Whittni
• LebronTheBetta 
• Spazzfish 
• Sincerely
• FrostSinth
• kfryman
• Mo

Best Wishes to all! Remember Even The Judges Can Enter! The main post cannot be edited after 20 minutes so if changes are made they will be posted in bolded large letters by one of the judges.


----------



## Whittni

*BeckyFish97 is also a judge, *cough* the first post should say that, 8 judges!*


----------



## Laki

Excellent! Now to put aside my 30 pages of reading for school and try to get Bowser to give me the winning pic!! lol


----------



## MrVampire181

Out of curiosity how does one become a judge? I've studied multiple show standards and have been breeding for a while. Also an IBC member.


----------



## BeckyFish97

MrV: I pm'd whittni and she said yes


----------



## MrVampire181

Oh sweet  Now how do we go about judging? Based upon which standards? Classifications etc?


----------



## BeckyFish97

Sorry I meant to become a judge, I pm'd whittni and she told me I could, if you pm her she will let you know 

Sorry I'm having an off day 
Gosh I feel awful  sorry V


----------



## Whittni

*MrVampire181* - I like to judge by eye appeal and to my taste like most judges, you can judge by standards like no torn fins and correct shapes. I haven't found a shape book but I feel inclined to publish one.


----------



## Whittni

*MrVampire181 - Is also a judge, the ninth one!*


----------



## dramaqueen

Again, do you have permission from Admin to do this contest?


----------



## Whittni

dramaqueen said:


> Again, do you have permission from Admin to do this contest?


Sorry, I just saw this. I will gather the permission but I haven't heard back. I'm doing this contest through bettafish.com not this website...Hmm, why is it posting here? This is where I posted it: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=105547

...


----------



## djembekah

whittni- tropicalfishkeeping is the parent site of bettafish, is that where you posted it?


----------



## dramaqueen

Either way, you still need permission from Admin.


----------



## djembekah

oh *headdesk* a mod probably moved it from that link. but yeah agreed w/dq, otherwise it sounds fun


----------



## dramaqueen

I think there was another one that I thought I posted in but it seems it disappeared. I knew I wasn't losing my mind. Lol


----------



## Laki

Even a just-for-fun contest needs permission?? Hm. Didn't know that.


----------



## Whittni

djembekah said:


> whittni- tropicalfishkeeping is the parent site of bettafish, is that where you posted it?


*OH* You see that's where it didn't make any sense.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Just wondering DQ, how does whittni go about checking with admin?and does it have to be whittni, I was thinking maybe I could sort things with admin, since whittni's busy sorting everything else?


----------



## bettalover2033

It kind of does make sense to a certain point.

They don't want new members and other members to think that these contests are being held by the admin himself.

Just someone ask permission and It won't be a big deal. BeckyFish97, you can ask permission explaining everything to the admin and I'm sure you'll get a response soon.



Whittni said:


> *OH* You see that's where it didn't make any sense.


----------



## MrVampire181

Actually the admin has hardly been on for the past year or so. Don't expect a very quick response.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Ok I will send them a message, if they don't respond, to be honest we can't be held responsible  Welcome to the judging pannel MrV 

EDIT: Message sent


----------



## Whittni

Hey I sent the asking thing a long time ago, and if some authority has a problem with it I can send a screenshot, other than that lets go ahead and wait a day or two.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Oh ok  well I sent one too, so they can't claim we didn't inform them, or that we didn't ask for permission


----------



## dramaqueen

KadenJames got permission to do hers. Admin is a very busy man with a life unlike some of us. He has a full time job and a family and who knows what other obligations. I don't think it's right to just go ahead and do something before getting permission.


----------



## BeckyFish97

DQ we never said we were, we were not aware we needed permission to start with, and now we have asked for permission, we filled our side of the bargain, if admin is too busy to answer us then that really isn't our problem!I'm sorry if I seem rude in any way, but its not us that have not answered, we've done what we needed to do, we've followed the rules!Admin can do what he wants!We can't exactly hold the competition off for 3months while admin gets round to reading our messages!Also, just because we're on a forum doesn't mean we don't have lives of our own thank you very much!


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, Becky, DQ was probably jokingly referring to someone else about the life thing. It's a running joke with us mods, that some of us (like me) claim we don't have lives. She wasn't referring to you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Since Summer Break is going on, I don't really have a Life. XD Anyways, when does the Contest start again? This Thread got filled out with Permission Stuff instead of the Entries. Do we all have to wait until the Admin comes?


----------



## dramaqueen

Sakura is right, Becky. I didn't mean you personally. I'm sorry if it sounded that way.


----------



## Sakura8

It might be a good idea to postpone this contest until all details can be sorted out. And just FYI to everyone out there: in the future, if you want to run a contest, ask a mod or the admin first. 

If the admin doesn't reply within the next few days, please consider this contest postponed until then. In the meantime, I'm sorry for the inconvenience, delay, and hurt feelings. Don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Alright guys, sorry DQ I overreacted, I was having a bad day!  Lol I see now it was a joke but at the time I was (tbch) in a foul mood!Sakura, just a thought, maybe you could put a thread in the contest section titled: get permission first?Just so this doesn't happen again with other people?


----------



## dramaqueen

That's a good idea Becky. Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## Whittni

That really sounded like a bad referral about the life thing. When I read that I was like, wow, that person's a mod? Maybe I should report that, but good thing I kept reading


----------



## dramaqueen

There are people like me who are on here all the time, like me who don't have a life. Lol


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol, sometimes through the computer chat is easy to misinterpret, thats why I like using smileys, =joke =laughing :/=awkward :S=confused :'(=sad/crying


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I should have added a smiley. lol


----------



## Sakura8

I have no life. I mean, I have 8 cats and 16 tanks. How CAN I have a life?


----------



## Whittni

I have a life...1 Fish tank, 1 Fish Vase, 20 chickens, 11 baby chickens, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 bunnies and a long tailed grass lizard...I live aqua/agriculture


----------



## Sakura8

You have an animal-filled life. :shock: Lucky you, that's a lot of pets.


----------



## MameJenny

Geez, I have 2 bettas, 2 bunnies, 2 mice, a vivarium and a shrimp tank, and I thought _I_ had too many. ;-)


----------



## Whittni

Ha, I used to live on a farm before we moved to the burbs, I had to take some of my farm with me  I had cows and goats, a duck ... Miss My Farm!


----------



## dramaqueen

Whitni, you have a small zoo. Lol


----------



## Sakura8

Oh, by the way. If I'm not mistaken, Admin has okayed the contest. Proceed as planned.


----------



## Whittni

*Dramaqueen*: I know right? XD

*Sakura8*: You really mean it?! Woo!


----------



## MrVampire181

Alright lets do this  Any particular standards we should go off of?


----------



## Whittni

General well being?


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I figured if it was a show betta contest it would be based upon some sort of show standards.


----------



## dramaqueen

Since it's goingto be pictures you might ask people to submit pics that are clear and show the betta 's finnage well.


----------



## Sincerely

Hmm, maybe we could set up the classes like this. This way we can divide up the judges into their own categories and that way there will be enough categories for people to appropriately place their bettas into 

Just an idea, for SHOW Variety judges will be going by both form and color just like a real betta show (I would use Bettas4all standards because they have veiltail) 

PET Variety will be for just general form (If it looks like it represents a crowntail, Delta etc. that's as far as judging needs to go for form), color and health.

For Variety's There are subsections for Male and Female

Form Variety's: SHOW 
Halfmoon
Crowntail
Halfmoon Plakat
Veiltail
Double Tail

PET 
Delta/Super Delta
Halfmoon/Over Halfmoon
Veiltail
Halfmoon Plakat
Plakat
Crowntail
Double Tail
Rosetail

COLOR CLASSES (Form is not counted, only color) 

Red/Orange/Yellow
Blues/Greens/Turquoise
Black/Black Orchid 
Multicolor/Marble/Butterfly/Bi-color
White/Pastel/Grizzle/Opaque
 Metallic's/Copper/Dragonscale

SPECIAL CLASSES
* FRY PHOTOS (MUST BE UNDER 2 1/2 MONTHS OF AGE)
* ART
* WILD SPECIES
* BUBBLENEST

At the end
BEST OF SHOW (MALE & FEMALE ARE SEPERATE)
BEST OF VARIETY'S (SHOW AND PET ARE SEPERATE)
BEST OF COLOR
BEST OF SPECIAL CLASSES

I don't know if this sounds like a lot of classes or what, but we have a lot of judges and with this many classes judges will be able to enter their own into categories they are not judging and members will be able to place their betta's into many categories. This will also allow for multiple entries for people to put their bettas into!

Let me know if this sounds good.

-Sincerely


----------



## Whittni

Yeah, great idea! Maybe even add bubble nest?


----------



## Sincerely

That's a good one!


----------



## dramaqueen

Best bubblenest sounds like a good category.


----------



## bettalover2033

So this contest is judging the finnage Or just "pretty" as in appealing fish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sincerely

If you enter into the variety category for SHOW, then yes your betta will be judged against the appropriate standard for their finnage. 

If you enter into PET, if it has the general form for its category that's as far as judging goes for finnage. PET is for representing your healthy, gorgeous babies in all aspects without the harsh judging of SHOW.


----------



## djembekah

can we have a link to the show standards?


----------



## Sincerely

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-Bettas4allStandard.htm

Here ya go :-D


----------



## Aus

Glad to see veiltails are included in the show category. 

Will regular tank pictures be alright, or is it better to use a different container for the pictures? Does it matter at all that I don't have a super duper camera?


----------



## Sakura8

This is just a casual for fun contest. Take the best pics you can wherever and have FUN.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Aus said:


> Glad to see veiltails are included in the show category.
> 
> Will regular tank pictures be alright, or is it better to use a different container for the pictures? Does it matter at all that I don't have a super duper camera?


What ever you want. Just make sure that the pictures are clear enough to judge with.  Other words, have fun!


----------



## bettalover2033

Okay, where and when do we enter? Also when does the entering end?


----------



## Goldibug

^^^Ditto Bettalover2033^^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta

^^^ Ditto Sincerely to answer Goldibug^^^


----------



## bettalover2033

Wouldn't color be favouring in the 'judges' opinion?


----------



## MrVampire181

I think to colors should apply to classes. Example, the best red HM would be placed in the running for best of show against the best blue CT and so on and so forth. The IBC has 63 classes I believe.


----------



## Sincerely

You can post your photos right here or we can wait for Whittni to make a new thread so people can see the classes, rules and entry form instead of reading through seven pages.

Yes, we could do color for each representative tail type but that could get confusing awfully fast, but if the general consensus that is what we should do I have no qualms. Color I think should be judged some on the standard (So we can narrow down the choices) and then have a vote among all the judges (If they are entered into that color class they are excluded from the vote.) to decided appropriate placements. If a member has a better idea please post it so we can see! I want this to be judged as fairly as possible.

If we do it by Tail Type and then color here is how it would break down.

Halfmoon: 
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale

Crowntail:
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black/Black Orchid
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale

Delta/Superdelta:
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale

Halfmoon Plakat:
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale

Plakat:
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale

Double Tail:
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale

Rosetail:
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale

Veiltail:
Red/Orange/Yellow
White/Opaque/Cellophane/Pastel
Blues/Green/Turquoise
Black (NO BLACK ORCHID, CT CLASS ONLY)
Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor)
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale

That's a good size of classes.

Okay, now how to enter your babies!

*****PHOTO***** (If you enter for form, try to get a clear picture of them flaring. I am using this as a example)









Class: FORM: SHOW DOUBLE TAIL
Name: Marshall
Age: 3 1/2 Months
How We Met: Imported From Thailand


----------



## Laki

We can't have the go ahead until someone hears back from a mod


----------



## Sincerely

We have gotten the go ahead!

Sakura said the Admin gave us the O.K. (It's on page 5 ;-))


----------



## Catfish Billy

MrVampire181 said:


> Actually the admin has hardly been on for the past year or so. Don't expect a very quick response.


Why's that?


----------



## Laki

o.o Oh!! lol I missed that! Excellent.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Catfish Billy said:


> Why's that?


He has alot to do. He has a family, and is a very busy man.


----------



## bettalover2033

Who are the judges? Are there enough?


----------



## Sincerely

I believe we have nine judges,

Whittni
LebronTheBetta
Spazzfish
Sincerely(Me )
FrostSinth
kfryman
Mo
BeckyFish97
MrVampire181


----------



## Sakura8

Lol, try not to make it too complicated.  Having color classes might be too much.

At the betta show I went to, they had a special category for "most unusual/interesting betta." Maybe any unusually colored betta could qualify for that.


----------



## Whittni

So do we think new thread?


----------



## dramaqueen

You could start a new thread when you're ready to begin the contest.


----------



## bettalover2033

Just let us know here when you make the new thread. Post s link to it.


----------



## Laki

link link link!! 
*I have to go get Bowser to get a good pic now 
I hope he qualifies! Looking at your categories!! lol Bowser is a ct-vt mix. His fins don't qualify for either vt or ct.. I think he's combtail.


----------



## Sincerely

Oh my goodness! I completely forgot to add comb tails in! (Smacks forehead) he can be placed with the crowntails in the PET category of form variety.

There ya go!

His class would be like this:

Class: Form Variety: PET Crowntail/Combtail

There ya go!


----------



## Whittni

The Real Thread and Contest is *HERE* (http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ts-have-bettafish-contest-106277/#post1142146)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Do we have to register into that site?


----------



## Mo

Can judges enter?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Mo said:


> Can judges enter?


Yes, but you can't judge in the category you want to enter.


----------



## bettalover2033

Or the judges should enter and not be able to judge their own fish? Unless no judging in the category they entered to prevent a judges bias decision?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

It's confusing. The Judges can enter however, they can't judge the category except the opposite gender.


----------



## dramaqueen

Register onto what site?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

dramaqueen said:


> Register onto what site?


Never mind. I forgot that if you have an account on this site, you can use it on tropicalfishkeeping.com.


----------



## MrVampire181

Honestly judges will judge their own fish at a real show. Even if I entered I would judge fairly. Many breeders have better fish than I do and I can accept that.


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you Mr.V! It's very true and all we need is some trust here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

How are the judges going to keep track of everything?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

We already planned out of what category all of us are going to judge.


----------



## dramaqueen

Are we going to hear the results tonight or is it ok for me to go to bed now? lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Hahaha Not yet, Sincerely still has to receive the results of the judges' choices.


----------



## Twilight Storm

Which thread will have the results? This one? Or the one on TFK? I didn't realize it was moved off bettafish until a minute ago.


----------



## bettalover2033

I'm pretty sure the results will be on another thread on this forum. It would be much easier and also we will post a link here to the thread when we get the results in


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

so the results will be on another thread?


----------



## dramaqueen

Why would the results be posted on TFK? This is a bettafish contest. Are we getting any closer to getting the results?


----------



## Sincerely

I will have the results posted by tomorrow night hopefully. Sorry for the long wait!


----------



## Htennek

Even though I did not enter this contest, I'm really excited for the results. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too! Thanks for the update, Sincerely.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Thanks for the update sincerely! Everybody can't wait!


----------



## dramaqueen

Sorry we acted like a bunch of impatient kids. Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

^
LOL, but true ^-^


----------



## dramaqueen

The results were supposed go be in on the 8th?


----------

